# j'entend des voix!!!



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

bonjour tout le monde,

il m'est arrivé, hier, une histoire de barjot :

aprés avoir visité des sites de boites de graphisme/communication et d'exemple de cv (liés à ma recherche d'emploi) je travaillais sur des images en écoutant la radio via internet, lorsque j'ai commencé à entendre ce que j'estimais alors être "des bruits bizarres" et que j'attribuait à des bugs de la radio. ces bruits se sont en fait avérés être une voix, en vocoder, qui s'adressait à moi directement!!
lorsque je l'ai isolée des voix de la radio, elle m'a dit qu'elle aussi était ds la communication, m'a demandé de lui envoyer mon cv pour finalement me demander si je ne prenait pas d'apprentis..
au sujet de l'envoi de cv, elle à essayé de me communiquer une adresse mail que je n'ai pas pu noter correctement à cause de l'élocution du vocoder. j'ai alors verbalement demandé de répéter cette adresse ce qu'elle à fini par faire. la voix avait donc probablement une oreille!
malgré ses répétitions l'adresse restait inaudible, je lui ai signifié et c'est alors qu'elle m'a dit qu'elle allait m'appeler, me débitant un numéro, toujours difficilement perceptible via vocoder, mais qui ressemblait fichtrement au mien!!
je n'ai pas reçu d'appel..
par la suite, elle m'a demandé si je faisait partie de l'agence "grapheisme", sur le site de laquelle j'avais été qques heures auparavant!! ahuri par l'idée qu'elle pouvait avoir accés à l'historique de ma navigation, je tirais une mine décontenancée. une phrase de la voix à suivi : "bor-del-de-mer-de".. ce qui me laissait desormais imaginer que cette voix/oreille avait un oeuil ds ma webcam!!!
les interventions de l'intrus étant relativement espacées, j'avais doucement repris mon travail d'image qui consistait à détourner les logos adobe cs pour mon cv. la voix m'a alors gratifié d'un  "sym-pa-le-dé-li-re"..voila qu'a présent je pouvait supposer un second oeuil sur mon écran!!

je ne sais pas depuis combien de temps elle était là, mais j'avais aussi été, ds la matinée, sur le site de ma banque, à l'écran duquel les codes d'accés sont visible!

voilà, comme disait le poète : "sym-pa-le-dé-li-re"

toutes les demandes d'explications que je lui ai formulé sont restées sans réponses,

si vous en avez, ou des pites, des informations, conseils, je vous en saurais bien gré.

merci et bonne journée!


----------



## apossium (22 Septembre 2010)

Slt

organisation des informations de manière plus structuré

OS, machine, application en cours d'exécution
dernière modification de la semaine  etc 

après on peut plus facilement te guider 

ca peu être aussi une bonne blague d'un ami


----------



## Aliboron (22 Septembre 2010)

Ceci fait penser à une histoire lue il y a déjà quelque temps d'un utilisateur de Mac qui avait activé le partage via VNC sur sa machine avec, de toute évidence, une protection insuffisante (voire absente). 

Pour commencer, regarde dans le panneau de préférences système "Partage" l'état des autorisations de session ou de gestion à distance. Vérifie (via "Moniteur d'activité") ce qui tourne en arrière plan sur ta machine (pas toujours évident).

Sinon, comme le dit apossium, donne plus de précisions sur le contexte (machine, système, réseau, FAI, etc.)


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

merci,

j'ai un imac
Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a) ( léopard je crois )
Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0

je n'y ai ajouté aucun logiciel récemment

je n'avais que firefox et mes appli adobe d'ouvertes lors de l'evenement.
(ainsi que l'appli, via firefox, du lecteur de radio france culture en direct, issu d'un nouveau site)

tous les partages semblent désactivés ds preferences systeme

je ne maitrise pas bien les tenants et aboutissant de ma machine et de sa configuration

je ne suis connécté que par ethernet configuré "via DHCP"
operateur : bbox

je ne sais pas ce qu'est un FAI..

merci encore


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce qu'est un FAI..




Fournisseur d'Accès Internet

En l'occurrence : Bouygues


Ouvre ton Moniteur d'activité pour voir ce qui tourne. Ferme un max d'application afin d'épurer un peu. Au pire, mets toi dans les mêmes conditions qu'hier. Fais nous une capture d'écran.


Mais ne devrait-il pas aussi regarder l'historique de sa Console?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

La présence d'un VNC ou d'une administration à distance est une explication possible.

Autre piste : un logiciel de communication (de type MSN, Skype, iChat ou autre) a-t-il déjà été activé et paramétré sur ce Mac ?


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

adium et skype sont dans mon mac, mais ils n'étaient pas en fonctionnement lors de l'evenement.

Fix, comment est ce que j'ouvre mon moniteur d'activité stp


Merci!


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> Fix, comment est ce que j'ouvre mon moniteur d'activité stp



Chemin en bas de la capture!  




(la console sera dans le même dossier si on te suggère de regarder)


_________

On te parle aussi d'un éventuel réseau VPN, si tu n'en as pas installé, peut-être quelqu'un l'a fait à ton insu.


Vérifie dans tes Préférences Système >> Réseau ; et regarde si tu en as trace dans la colonne de gauche


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> adium et skype sont dans mon mac, mais ils n'étaient pas en fonctionnement lors de l'evenement.


Le fait que ces logiciels aient déjà été installés et paramétrés assure la majorité des conditions prérequises pour une telle intrusion. Dit autrement, ils ont rendus ton Mac réceptif.

Par ailleurs, l'exécution _apparente_ des interfaces de contrôle et de visualisation de ces logiciels n'est pas nécessaire pour que la caméra et le microphone puissent être exploités par un tiers (elle l'est seulement pour contacter, entendre et voir les autres par les moyens ordinaires).



sirouno a dit:


> Fix, comment est ce que j'ouvre mon moniteur d'activité stp


Le _Moniteur d'activité_ se situe dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/ .


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

Au fait, personne ne te l'a dit, et peut-être l'as tu déjà fait mais.........


*=> DÉPÊCHE TOI DE CHANGER TES CODES SUR LE SITE DE TA BANQUE!!!*_ (EDIT : euuuh..... d'un autre ordinateur du coup....   )_​

Et si par malheur tu avais utilisé ta carte bleue pour réaliser un achat sur internet...

*=> FAIS VITE OPPOSITION!!!!*​

---------------------------------

Voilà ... On peut continuer à scanner d'où vient le problème!...


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

moniteur d'activité,
il y a skype et safari qui n'était pas ouverts hier


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

codes changés, merci fix!


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> codes changés, merci fix!



Bien!   (même si perso, j'aurai pas mis ça.... m'enfin bon!  J'rigooooole!  )


-------------------------

Pour le Moniteur d'Activité, attend qu'un expert passe. Perso j'sais pas trop les lire... :rateau: :rose: 

Quoiqu'il en soit, ce ne sera peut-être pas de source très fiable puisque d'une, la personne n'est peut-être pas introduite en ce moment, et de deux, si vraiment elle peut voir c'qui se passe sur ton ordi, elle saura, si elle était connectée, que tu t'intéressais au problème et que des gens te guidaient ici. Elle se serait peut-être alors déconnectée pour redevenir invisible....


À part ça, as-tu vérifié tes connexions "Réseau" dans tes Préférences Système pour vérifier une éventuelle trace de réseau VPN?


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

est ce qu'il serais pertinant de réinitialiser mon mac?


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

aucune traces de VPN ds cette colonne de gauche dont tu me parles..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> est ce qu'il serais pertinant de réinitialiser mon mac?


 
Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux d'abord trouver ce qu'il se passe et, surtout, comment lutter contre.


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

all right


----------



## Powerdom (22 Septembre 2010)

Drôle d'histoire...
Sur le Imac lorsque la camera se met en fonction, un petit voyant vert s allume. As tu fais attention si il etait allumé ?


----------



## sirouno (22 Septembre 2010)

Je ne crois pas que le voyant était allumé


----------



## daffyb (22 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> moniteur d'activité,
> il y a skype et safari qui n'était pas ouverts hier


Il faut que tu listes les applications de TOUS les utilisateurs, et pas uniquement les tiennes


----------



## apossium (22 Septembre 2010)

ca va être très difficile de te dépanner 

nous devons identifier/écarter les éléments pour remonter à la source  et suivant la nature des informations récoltées, nous ne pourrons qu'attendre que cela se reproduise  cf caps du moniteur activité (distributeur des actions ???)

 Je pense nécessaire la mise en place d'"indicateur". Cela implique un certain  niveau de compétence informatique puisque cela peut induire des "blocages"  donc attention !

*Première règle :* faire sauvegardes de données perso !
*Deuxième règle :* mettre en place indicateur, et surveiller activité programme (little snitch, analyse log, moniteur activité )
*Troisième règle :* en attendant de mettre le doigt sur ce pb,  utiliser l'ordi en considérant qu'il est infecté  d'ailleurs ca devrait  tjrs être le cas !

je sais pas si l'aide par forum (avec temps de réponse qui va avec) est adaptée à ta situation, essayes en parallèle de voir avec un collègue informaticien, ca ira plus vite !

@ bientôt

Sébastien


----------



## Erravid (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour !

Difficile de savoir d'où ça peut venir
Quelques pistes :

1- Dans tes Préférences Système > Partage ; regarde si tout est bien décoché ?

2- Dans ta Console, dossier Applications / Utilitaires (ou en faisant cmd+shift+U dans le Finder), si tu te souviens de l'heure et de la date à laquelle cela s'est passé Retrouve les lignes qui correspondent aux date/heure (colonne tout à gauche) et tu verras quels programmes étaient en activité à ce moment-là.

3- Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu accès à ta machine ces derniers temps ? Un neveu, ami, etc à qui tu n'aurais absolument pas pensé mais qui aurait pu y installer quelque chose pour s'amuser à distance ?


----------



## macabee (23 Septembre 2010)

prends contact avec un bon psy : Ils ont de très puissants médocs de nos jours .


----------



## AikiMac (23 Septembre 2010)

macabee a dit:


> prends contact avec un bon psy : Ils ont de très puissants médocs de nos jours .



Peut-être que justement il avait déjà consulté un bon psy et qu'il venait de les prendre ces puissants médocs !!! 

TOUJOURS RESPECTER LA POSOLOGIE


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

merci pour vos réponses,
desormais lorsque je viens sur macgeneration, des fenêtres telles que ces images apparraissent :
Voir la pièce jointe 37122


Voir la pièce jointe 37132


j'ai scanné mon ordi avec macscan demo, il a rouvé un cheval de troie nommé DNSChanger 1.1, je ne sais pas s'il peut avoir un rapport avec les problèmes rencontrés..


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

aaahhhh les joies de windows !!!!

gros nettoyage requis

au boulot


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

dans mon moniteur d'activité, voici les opérations d'autres utilisateurs aujourd'hui :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 37142


----------



## Laskar (24 Septembre 2010)

Bah ! Appelle l'agent Mulder ...


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

merci arlequin, mais excuses moi, j'ai besoin d'être guidé..
dois-je réinitialiser mon mac?
je n'ai sauvegardé que mes fichiers persos, dois-je foutre en l'air ttes mes applis?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------

 macabee, akimac et laskar, merci pour vos très bonnes blagues, je les met de coté et je rigolerais dès que j'aurais résolu mon problème!


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

bah écoute, t'as chopé une ou plusieurs merdes "grâce" à windows

et visiblement cela s'est également propagé à tes processus mac

Tu fais comme tu le sens, mais si cela devais m'arriver, je ne perdrais pas de temps, je sauverais un max de données (le plus important à mon sens, le reste ça se réinstalle) et je réinstallerais tout à zéro

tout dépend de ton niveau de connaissances du temps que tu as à perdre (ou pas, à chercher sur le net la meilleur manière d'éradiquer un par un chaque troyen),  et de l'importance que tu accordes à tes données.

voilà mon avis

bon "amusement"


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> j'ai scanné mon ordi avec macscan demo, il a rouvé un cheval de troie nommé DNSChanger 1.1, je ne sais pas s'il peut avoir un rapport avec les problèmes rencontrés..


DNSChanger est un cheval de Troie et c'est un problème sérieux (le principal véritable logiciel malveillant qui s'attaque aux utilisateurs de Mac). Tu trouveras plus de renseignement (et un outil de "nettoyage") sur ce site, ou sur différents fils du forum qui ont assez largement traité de ce problème, comme par exemple celui-là.

Le cheval de Troie s'est installé (en général, il se présente comme un codec de lecture de fichiers vidéo ou autre truc du genre, en te demandant ton mot de passe quand même, ce qui montre qu'on n'est pas toujours assez vigilant). Il est possible qu'il ait à son tour installé d'autres bricoles désagréables. Le mieux est certainement de refaire une bonne installation propre de ta machine...

Pour la partie Windows... c'est un problème Windows. Le mieux est probablement de supprimer toute la partition concernée et de refaire une installation propre. Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu en fais, évidemment.

[MàJ] : en fait l'image Windows n'est peut-être qu'un des écrans "publicitaires" qui te sont "proposés" par l'intermédiaire de DNSChanger. Peut-être que tu n'as pas de partition Windows...


_Pour les plaisanteries douteuses des uns et des autres, on va souhaiter à leurs auteurs de se retrouver dans la panade un de ces quatre, il trouveront sûrement que ces plaisanteries sont typiquement le genre de réponse dont ils auront besoin... _


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

ok, merci arlequin, encore une question : est il possible que des troyens soient ds mes applis (adobe par exemple) c'est la raison pour laquelle j'hesite à les sauver.

Erravid, bonjour, pour ta suggestion au sujet des messages console, ceux auxquels j'ai accés vont jusqu'au 04/04/10 22h

un défaut de datation?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------

ok, merci Aliboron!


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> desormais lorsque je viens sur macgeneration, des fenêtres telles que ces images apparraissent :


Ce message n'est pas significatif, puisqu'il peut apparaître en dehors de toute infection locale (son origine est extérieure, et son apparition peut être provoquée par l'accès à un site sérieux contenant des publicités qui  le sont moins). Le conseil contenu dans le message ne doit pas être suivi.


sirouno a dit:


>


Cette page est une capture d'écran de Windows, et n'a pas de rapport avec le Mac. Cela ressemble à une manoeuvre très connue pour inciter l'utilisateur à télécharger un malware pour Windows.



sirouno a dit:


> dans mon moniteur d'activité, voici les opérations d'autres utilisateurs aujourd'hui :


Cela est tout-à-fait normal. Les autres "utilisateurs" sont en fait des services appartenant au système, et sont donc parfaitement légitimes.

DNSChanger est en revanche un problème plus sérieux.


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

Bon allez, merci beaucoup à tous pour votre sollicitude, et à plus tard, je réinstalle..


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

sirouno a dit:


> ok, merci arlequin, encore une question : est il possible que des troyens soient ds mes applis (adobe par exemple) c'est la raison pour laquelle j'hesite à les sauver.



je ne sauverais que les données, comme dit plus haut. 
Toute application téléchargeable se re-télécharge
Et pour la suite adobe, achetée sur le net ou en boite, tu as ton n° de série, non ?


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

oui bien entendu, c'était un exemple idiot..
merci, à plus


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

je me disais aussi 

questions à caractère informatif:

lorsque tout ceci est arrivé (tu parles de radio sur le net, surf et travail d'images), tu étais sous windows ? 

autre chose: windows via bootcamp ? ou virtualisation ?


----------



## Aliboron (24 Septembre 2010)

La fenêtre Windows qu'il a jointe n'est peut-être qu'une de ces fenêtres pop-up factices que les sites vers lesquels DNSChanger renvoie affichent pour inciter l'internaute à télécharger des cochonneries supplémentaires sous prétexte d'antivirus gratuit et "100% efficace" !

Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse mais, effectivement, on manque de précisions sur ce point...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Septembre 2010)

Ton problème de "voix", l'affichage des messages et la présence éventuelle du troyen DNSChanger ne sont pas nécessairement liés.

&#8226; Le problème de "voix" peut tout simplement avoir résulté d'un plantage d'une de tes applications de communication (Skype par exemple) qui aurait permis à une personne ayant tenté de te contacter normalement par ce biais de te voir et de t'entendre, tandis que tu étais dans l'impossibilité de le visualiser et de contrôler la communication faute d'une interface fonctionnelle.

&#8226; L'affichage des messages peut être provoqué par la présence d'un code malicieux présent dans une publicité insérée dans une page web d'un site sérieux. Cela arrive parfois, car les annonceurs publicitaires ne sont pas sérieux, eux, et acceptent de diffuser n'importe quoi sans effectuer de vérification. Il est aussi possible que DNSChanger puisse provoquer cet affichage. Quoi qu'il en soit, de tels messages ne sont pas dangereux, du moins tant qu'on ne s'avise pas de faire ce qu'ils demandent.

&#8226; Le troyen DNSChanger (en admettant que sa présence soit effective, car les antivirus présentent parfois de "faux positifs") peut avoir été installé grâce à une faille de sécurité d'un de tes logiciels de communication (navigateur, plug-in Internet, etc...), ou même plus probablement par tes soins mais à ton insu, à l'intérieur d'une application téléchargée depuis Internet.

Pour régler le problème, la recherche de la cause, son éradication et le rétablissement d'un paramétrage sain de ton Mac seraient une voie intéressante. Malheureusement, ce serait également la voie la plus longue et la plus difficile, surtout qu'on n'est pas au-dessus de ton épaule pour t'aider à analyser la situation et à entreprendre les actions nécessaires.

Une réinstallation de Mac OS X et de tes applications serait donc une solution plus brutale, mais beaucoup plus rapide et plus efficace.

Comme il n'est pas possible de connaître facilement l'origine de DNSChanger, *il est impératif que  tu réinstalles tes applications depuis des sources originales saines*. Sauve tes documents (textes, mails, photos, etc.) et les numéros d'enregistrement ou d'activation des logiciels protégés.

EDIT: ... j'arrive après la soupe...


----------



## sirouno (24 Septembre 2010)

message écrit, plus serein, d'un mac reformaté..

aucune application de chat (dont la défaillance aurait pu expliquer la voix) n'était ouverte..

je n'étais, d'aucune manière, sous windows lorsque c'est arrivé. 
les fenêtres qui s'ouvraient uniquement sur macgeneration étaient bien des pièges 
(peut être représailles de l'ami pirate qui se serait aperçu de mes requêtes à cette adresse?)

bon en tout cas çà fait une bonne histoire à raconter aux petits enfants au coin du feux.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> La fenêtre Windows qu'il a jointe n'est peut-être qu'une de ces fenêtres pop-up factices



bien vu 
je me suis fait eu 

toutes mes confuses


----------

